

When CRM Meets Pebble Watch - sunsiren
http://scn.sap.com/blogs/ethan/2013/10/07/when-crm-meets-wearable-technology

======
lylemckeany
>The truth is most CRM systems available today are more useful to the sales
managers and executives because they use the CRM systems to gain insight on
overall and individual sales performance. The CRM systems doesn't necessarily
help sales professional to increase sales, though.

This part is flat-out wrong. Modern CRM systems are very useful for sales
professionals. They provide analytics, pipeline analysis, and other powerful
features.

I think wearable tech will eventually end up playing a minor role in an
outside sales professional's daily routine. I could definitely see some of my
reps using it for accessing their calendar and locating information on the
client for their next meeting when they're out and about. However, it will
never completely replace the computer and mobile versions.

~~~
coolioxlr
Very good insight and I agreed with you with modern day CRM. But analytic,
pipeline analysis will only be accurate when the sales rep did spent the time
updating all the data in CRM.

------
GoldfishCRM
Problem with today´s CRM system is that they are based around information
about the customers. Data around customers don´t lead to more sales, actives
does. Most CRM system is focused on what HAS happend not what was is GOING to
happen.

I believe the reason for this is that we started out with papers, just like
email started with mail, an inbox and an outbox. Email today is much smarter
with conversation history but for a long time and stil today we have in and
outboxes. Todays CRM is just a enlargement of the paper based system but with
the disadvantage that you have to do the entire structure on how information
is stored once you want to change the workflow. That leads to much longer
iterations and changing is hard.

If you work in sales ask your self this: * Does my CRM system answer what I am
going to do? Not just your self written todo list, I mean some intelligence
like what is the most optimal action for you to do in any given moment. * How
long does it take to change your CRM system to adopt it to your organisation *
Do you still have fields for fax number in your CRM? * How is knowledge
transferred from your top performing sales people to others. Does your CRM
system help with that.

CRM system should give more then it takes. It should answer thous questions.

